# Hatton vs Pacquiao thoughts?



## IcemanSK (Apr 17, 2009)

What do you think? Can Manny take Ricky at this higher weight, or will Hatton prevail?

Manny has dynamite is both hands at lower weights, but can he move up & still "bring it?" Hatton is no joke either.

What do you think?


----------



## Brian Jones (Apr 17, 2009)

My Money would be on Pacquiao. I think He's too fast, even moving up in weight. My only question is can his chin handle a bigger, heavier fighter


----------



## jarrod (Apr 17, 2009)

i think it's going to be a great fight, & a bad night for hatton.

jf


----------



## destructautomaton (Apr 17, 2009)

Its gonna be a war, but pacquiao has been fighting steadily and gaining momentum.  Moving up in weight endlessly hasnt hurt pacquiao yet since pacquaio I think started at flyweight or something close! Hatton did an excellent thing switching to mayweather because his best shot is adjusting gameplan.  I think pacquiao is going to take him unless a cut or something marrs the final outcome.


----------



## Nagel (Apr 18, 2009)

The tale of the tape isn't going to be a deciding factor in this bout. There isn't much of a gap between Hatton and Pacquiao in terms of size or weight. What's going to be the telling difference is their respective styles, and Pacquiao's quickness and conditioning. 

Pacquiao is a physical specimen, he has two strong thoroughbred legs which has allowed him to go up in weight while maintaining his featherweight-like agility. His quick hands can spell trouble for Hatton, and his hairtrigger left counter can be especially punishing against Hatton's left hook. 

I don't think that Mayweather Sr.'s involvement will change how Ricky Hatton fights. Ricky's newly given bag of tricks is going to be quickly forgotten once the punches start flying. It's unimaginable that Ricky Hatton is going to be outboxing Pacquiao. Once Hatton get's peppered by Pacquiao's quick punches he's going to fight his fight. Make no doubt about it, it's going to be a fight!


----------



## Ronin74 (May 2, 2009)

Pacquiao KO's Hatton inside of two rounds.

These pre-fight shows seem to be a little more exciting these days.


----------



## suicide (May 3, 2009)

i expected pacman to do what he did to the hitman in 2 rounds , whats next for rikey ? 2 major defeats :barf:


----------



## jarrod (May 3, 2009)

hatton looked like a stroke victim while he was out, i hope he's okay.  

what's next?  i think i'd cash in all my earnings, move near my dad's pub, & live the good life.

jf


----------



## Carol (May 3, 2009)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/domesticNews/idUKTRE5420MO20090503?pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=0

"It was a hard loss but I am okay," the 30-year-old Manchester boxer said before being taken to the nearby Valley Hospital as a precaution.
       "I really didn't see the punch coming but it was a great shot. I know I will be okay." 

He says he'll be OK but dang he did look bad when he was down on the mat.

Very happy for the Pac-man though!


----------



## terryl965 (May 3, 2009)

It seems he will be OK but man that man looked bad when he was laying there.


----------



## kaizasosei (May 3, 2009)

I don't know anything about Hatton, but i think that to make it a fair fight, Pacman should have to fight against a panther or cougar.


j


----------



## jarrod (May 3, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> I don't know anything about Hatton,
> 
> 
> j



hatton was undefeated at 140lbs until last night, & has was considered to be comfortably the best at that weight...til pacman moved up.  

jf


----------

